
Show HN: Safeciphers.org, a fork of Cipherli.st - nimbius
https://safeciphers.org/
======
Nextgrid
The link to ssldecoder is dead.

~~~
nimbius
Thanks! fixed it. looks like the decoders been gone a while. ssllabs it is i
suppose.

~~~
Nextgrid
Also why a fork? Is the original one dead or out of date? Would be nice to
explain the reasons behind the fork on the homepage.

~~~
KAMSPioneer
Looks like the original hosted/author is suspending the project. I get a 403.

[https://raymii.org/s/blog/Cancellation_notice_for_cipherlist...](https://raymii.org/s/blog/Cancellation_notice_for_cipherlist_ssldecoder_and_certificatemonitor.html)

